# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  DİKEN... Hükümet Sistemleri

## bozok

*DİKEN... Hükümet Sistemleri* 




*BU KİTABI MUTLAKA OKUMALISINIZ...*

Uzun yıllardır gönderdiğim yazı taslaklarımı sizlere sunan kardeşim Hasan Hüseyin MEMİş ilk kitabını bana da göndermiş. Okudum. Ve _bu kitabın kitapçılarda "görünmeyen izbe yerlere" konulacağından emin oldum._ 

Kitap, adı gibi *“can yakıcı”*. üzellikle, bilinçsizce tartışılan Hükümet Sistemleri’ni ele alıyor. Bu tartışmalara taraf olanların ard niyetlerini ortaya koyuyor; ard niyetleri sorguluyor.

Son dönemde gündeme gelen* “Başkanlık Sistemi”*ni çok geniş bir bakış açısı ile irdeliyor, derinlere iniyor. Ortaya genel bir sonuç koymuyor, bu sonucu okurların takdirine bırakıyor.

Kusuru sadece *“sistemlerde”* aramanın doğru olup olmadığı konusunu irdeliyor ve sistem arayışlarının ardındaki çıkar ilişkilerini ortaya döküyor. üzellikle, bir konuyu vurguluyor; *“Genelde Türk insanın derdi sistem, Kemalizm, Laiklik, Demokrasi değil, sadece geçimdir. Geçimi hedeflemeyen hiçbir söylem yandaş bulamaz.”*Kitapta; İngiltere (Monarşik Demokratik Yapı); Fransa (Yarı-Başkanlık Sistemi); İsviçre (Meclis Hükümeti Sistemi); Giovanni Sartori (Aralıklı Başkanlık Sistemi); ABD (Tam Başkanlık Sistemi); Parlamenter Sistem; Yürütmenin Güçlendirilmesi Gerekliliğinin Nedenleri; İktidarın Kişiselleşme Süreci Ve Etkileri; Diktatörlükler Ve Kararsız Rejimler; Kolombiya-Türkiye Benzerliği Ve Başkancı Sistemler; Aşılması Gereken Engeller Ve Gerçeklerle Buluşma; Batı Ve Gizlenen İdealleri; Tarihi üelişkiler Ve Sapmalar; Türkiye ve 1914-1939 Dünyası; Türkiye Ve Körfez Krizi/Savaşı; Pazar Tektanrıcılığı İçin “Tek Tip İnsan” konuları ele alınıyor.

Kitabın son bölümünde ise bazı tespitler ve konular, bazıları metin, bazıları da haritalaştırılmış olarak tartışmaya açılıyor: Fransız Anayasası Ve Yorumu; 

ABD Anayasası Ve Yorumu; 

Nelson A.Rockefeller’in ABD Başkanına Mektubu; 

Türkiye’ye Yapılacak Yardım Hakkında Rapor (Thornburg Raporu); 

Vadedilmiş Topraklar; 

Türk Dengesi;2020'lerde üöküş ve Yükselme Alanları, üatışma Koridorları; 

Kriz Bölgeleri (10'ar yıllık periyot); 

Armagedon için Kalpgah ve Kalpgah'a İndirgeme; 

İşgal Girişim Alanları; 

Dünya Stres Birikim Noktaları; 

Su Stres Alanları; 

Turgut üzal'ın "Ufuk ütesi Projesi"…

Kitap, oldukça uzun süreli ve ayrıntılı bir çalışmanın eseri. Kitabın sonunda yer alan “Kelime Dizini” ise, araştırmacıların işlerini hayli kolaylaştıracak nitelikte.

Kitapta çok dikkat çeken bir tespitler: “FARABİ ve İbn HALDUN’un üzerinde anlaştıkları bir başka konu da şerefli devletlerdeki şereflenme şekillerinin ikiye ayrılmasıdır. Bunlardan ilki, *‘ ailelerinden ve köklerinden aldıkları şerefi geldikleri makama taşıması ve o makamı şereflendirerek erdemli davranış içinde olmalarıdır. İkincisi ise, aileden ve köklerinden bir şey almaksızın gelen insanların oturdukları makam ile şeref bulmalarıdır. Birinci tip insan ‘soylu’, ikinci tip insan ise ‘sonradan görme’ olarak adlandırılabilir. Yani soyluluk maddi temellere değil, erdem ve köklülüğe, soysuzluk ise erdemsizlik ve sonradan görmüşlüğe oturtulmaktadır. İkinci tip insanların devlet yönetiminde ağırlık kazanması, o devletin vasfını belirlemekte, daha doğrusu vasıfsız, bayağı devlet haline gelmesine neden olmaktadır”.* 

“Atatürk İNüNü için *'Hangi görevi verdik te bizler yardım etmeden başarmıştır? Kütahya Muharebelerinde böyle olmadı mı? Lozan’da böyle olmamış mıdır?'* demiştir”

*“1931 yılında İtalya’yı ziyaret eden CHP Genel Sekreteri Recep PEKER Faşizmden öylesine etkilenmiştir ki, CHP için de, hemen Faşist bir Parti Programı ve Parti Tüzüğü hazırlamıştır. Taslak M.Kemal ATATüRK’E ulaştırıldığında, İNüNü’nün bu ‘saçmaları’ “okumadan imzalamış olduğunu” belirterek onaylamamıştır.”*
Kısaca Diken, bu ayrıntıları ve derinliği ile hem araştırmacıların hem de özellikle siyasilerin bir başucu kitabı olmaya aday…

Kitabın üNSüZ'ünü her zamanki ustalığı ve bütün çarpıcılığı ile soyadı gibi ONURLUbir gazeteci olan ağabeyimiz Necdet ONUR yazmış. Tek sayfalık bir üNSüZ ama içerik ve anlam bakımından ele alındığında büyük bir ansiklopedi yazılabilecek nitelikte.

Ellerine sağlık kardeşim Hasan Hüseyin MEMİş... Devamını getirmen dileğiyle.

Kitap AKASYA Yayınevi tarafından yayınlanmış. Fiyatı da 18.-YTL. Tavsiye Ederim çünkü benim de başucu kitaplarımdan biri oldu.

...

----------

